# can anyone suggest a decent but inexpensive 1-12 cab?



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...with lots of low end?


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

By far the best sounding 1x12 I've heard is Suhr's 1x12 he makes for his Badger amps. They have TONS of punch and absolutely will not fart out even with 100 watt amps running through them. I can't imagine a better 1x12. Oh and they are surprisingly light and easy to carry which is a bonus.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

captainbrew said:


> By far the best sounding 1x12 I've heard is Suhr's 1x12 he makes for his Badger amps. They have TONS of punch and absolutely will not fart out even with 100 watt amps running through them. I can't imagine a better 1x12. Oh and they are surprisingly light and easy to carry which is a bonus.


..i'm a huge fan of suhr products. that cab is mighty pricey, however.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

If you can stand the look of an Epi cab, I just picked one up from L&M for $180 new. All birch ply. I don't know if I'll like the Eminence speaker, I have to break it in. I expect you can find these used in the $100 or under range, so even with a speaker swap they aren't much. 

They are open back though, might not have the bottom end you want. 

I have a pic in my Valve Senior thread. The look is fine for me as it matches the head.


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

If time is not so much a factor, I've often seen used Avatar cabs for sale on CL and elsewhere. Usually, the prices for these used cabs are very good for such a quality cab.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I got a 2x12 from Saxon cabs built to my specs and I'm really happy with it. The price was also very, very good. Drop them a line and see what they can do for you. Since he does custom stuff, you can get a nice wide and deep cab for a single 12 that should get you tons of low end.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

This Vox cab should cost under $300 here in Canada. Comes with a Greenback. Haven't tried it, but should be easy to find one in Toronto and the GTA and give it a whirl.

Buy Vox Night Train V112NT 1x12 Guitar Speaker Cabinet | Amp Cabinets | Musician's Friend.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

I've heard the Darkhorse cabs have lots a bottom also with a greenback and 300$

Long & McQuade - Traynor Darkhorse 112 Guitar Cab


----------



## Built4Speed (Aug 31, 2009)

I'd also suggest checking out Voltage Cabinets, made by Steamco Music out of Winnipeg. They build high quality, loaded cabinets, with their base model 1x12 at $249. That's for a birch cabinet, your choice of open or closed back, and YOU pick the grill cloth and tolex, as well as your choice of Warehouse speakers. I have one, and I'll buy from them again if I need another. They're great guys to deal with.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I was needing one awhile back, and put up a WTB ad on Kijiji. I got a great 1x12 Avatar cab for $150. I don't the model, but it's a crazy design. It's compact, but really deep (deeper than it is wide or tall). It has a port that takes about about 1/3 of the back. The bottom end on it is insane, and it projects amazingly well for a smaller cab. 

I see a lot of decent deals on Kijiji for cabs.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

The Mesa Boogie Thiele 1-12 cab is quite awesome, esp if it has the EVM12L speaker. 

I've bought and sold a couple over the years, and they were always around $300 or so used. 

I currently have an Orange 112 cab with a Vintage 30 spkr, and it's pretty decent. 

Found these ads on the Ontario kijiji

Maybe he'll sell the cab on it's own..

Mesa Boogie Nomad 45 combo and Thiele 1x12 - RARE SET! - Mississauga / Peel Region Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Mississauga / Peel Region Canada.

ORANGE OPEN BACK 2x12 CABINET MINT CONDITION!!! - Ontario Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Ontario Canada.


----------



## sscups (Aug 21, 2010)

hollowbody said:


> I got a 2x12 from Saxon cabs built to my specs and I'm really happy with it. The price was also very, very good. Drop them a line and see what they can do for you. Since he does custom stuff, you can get a nice wide and deep cab for a single 12 that should get you tons of low end.


+1 Saxon Cabs


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

i had a mesa 1X12 that sounded really big, but it was almost the size and weight of a 2X12 - does THD have a 1X12? - my 2X12 THD is unreal and sounds bigger than most 4X12s


----------



## krelk (Nov 6, 2010)

I took my tube reel to reel to L&M in BC to try out 1x12 or 2x12 cabs: 

The Epi sounded a bit thin (open back) and not very articulate
They had an Orange 1x12 and it seemed so-so
The best sound was from a Traynor 2x12 (they also make 1x12's in the same footprint) and they aren't badly priced around $370 ...... and sometimes you can get a demo model or trade in for around $275

just a thought.....


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

The epi gets much better once broken in. Keep that in mind. I was all sure I was doing a speaker swap. But since I have played it for awhile, it's great. Sounds better than most anything close to it's price range.


----------



## corailz (May 1, 2008)

captainbrew said:


> By far the best sounding 1x12 I've heard is Suhr's 1x12 he makes for his Badger amps. They have TONS of punch and absolutely will not fart out even with 100 watt amps running through them. I can't imagine a better 1x12. Oh and they are surprisingly light and easy to carry which is a bonus.


There's one for sale on Montréal Kijiji Suhr 1x12 cab - Montréal Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Montréal Canada.


----------



## Adrian (Sep 27, 2010)

I second the vox cab, but the vox V112 which goes with the AC4TVH or AC4TV Combo amps.
It's a 1x12 features a celesion speaker and only cost me $155 CAD.

It has more bottom end and is fuller sounding. To get the both of both words I have the AC4TV combo which I use on its own at times, and then the external cab which I connect to. I hear for recording some people prefer one over the other. It's great to have the choice of both.

Adrian


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

Bogner Cube or Mesa Thiele. Lots of bottom end and projection.


----------



## JMann (Feb 18, 2007)

zurn said:


> I've heard the Darkhorse cabs have lots a bottom also with a greenback and 300$
> 
> Long & McQuade - Traynor Darkhorse 112 Guitar Cab


Unbelievable bottom end. It's an bigger cabinet and has a removable back panel which could explain it's low end strength. I'm no cabinet or speaker expert but I also own a 2x12 Avatar with Celestion V30 and GH30? speakers and I might be going deaf but the Traynor cab just sounds fuller with a low end depth and breadth that I don't get from the 2x12. It matches up so well with my Kingsley head. Yup, it's a keeper!


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...just added it to my "wish list"!



JMann said:


> Unbelievable bottom end. It's an bigger cabinet and has a removable back panel which could explain it's low end strength. I'm no cabinet or speaker expert but I also own a 2x12 Avatar with Celestion V30 and GH30? speakers and I might be going deaf but the Traynor cab just sounds fuller with a low end depth and breadth that I don't get from the 2x12. It matches up so well with my Kingsley head. Yup, it's a keeper!


----------



## Lance Romance (Jun 4, 2009)

David, occasionally you can find used THD cabs around the $400 mark (I think there was one for sale on this board a short while ago). As mentioned, sounds as big and fat as a 4X12", and carries in one hand at 44 pounds. Sounds amazing with any amp I've plugged into it. Just do it; whatever other amp you ever end up with will also sound amazing through it.


----------



## Schectertastic (Jul 12, 2010)

I've heard nothing but good things about the Vox Night Train 1x12 with the greenback in it, goes for about $250, which is great considering the speaker is more than half of that price. The orange ones are good but run anywhere from $299-$499 depending on the model.


----------



## CSBen (Mar 1, 2011)

Dave, the guy who owns and builds each of of his cabs @ http://www.fortemusical.com/ is putting out some really nicely built cabs.

All custom fitted to your pic of tolex, grill cloth, piping and more.

The overall design of his cabs really gives an very distinctive 3D feel to them - they are open on both sides, w/ baffles to redirect the sound waves through them.

The low-end will definately be dictated by your choice of speaker(s) of course!


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Those Forte cabs are pretty cool and have a great idea, wonder how they sound.


The Darkhorse cab was pretty amazing when I tried it, it has my vote.
I would also call them every now and then to see if they have a used one in stock.


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

Not sure what they cost but Fender makes extention cabs for their HRDlx line.......maybe one of those would work?


----------

